# What makes someone attractive and what attracts you to another?



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

It takes more than looks to be attractive. So what characteristics / behaviour / other factors that makes someone attractive to you?

For me it's how someone treats other people, how they carry themselves and how charitable they are. Accents and voices are big factors for me. I don't like Asian accents. Also I tend to be turned off by women who have rough voices. I find shy attractive women with soft voices adorable.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It is essential that you feel you can trust the other person.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

It's more that you have to feel this person would be a good match for you. Bur for me... if she's sweet, gentle, and doesn't have a superior attitude - just a humble girl - as long as she wasn't more anti-social than me (I want a girl who's outgoing so she can bring out the best in me) 

I don't know what women would, could, or maybe do find attractive about me - they never really tell me so I'm kinda out of the loop lol


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Beyond just looks then? I like soft voices and accents too.  Sensitivity is _really_ attractive. Kindness, altruism, ambition, introverted personalities, and being polite, thoughtful, highly empathetic, and perceptive are irresistible traits to me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

mysterioussoul said:


> It takes more than looks to be attractive.


Disagree, I see many attractive men each day, have no idea who they are. They could be serial killers for all I know. World is largely lookist.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I like guys who are not misogynists. Pretty hard to find that, plus someone who is also physically attractive to me. Oh yeah, no "nice guy syndrome"


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Intelligence
Kindness (My boyfriend has a heart of gold and I love that about him :heart)
Introversion
Pervy/Kinky - I wouldn't be able to date a prude ><
Into video games and/or anime
Adventurous/Open-minded


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

alissaxvanity said:


> I like guys who are not misogynists. Pretty hard to find that


+10


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

alissaxvanity said:


> I like guys who are not misogynists. Pretty hard to find that, plus someone who is also physically attractive to me. Oh yeah, no "nice guy syndrome"


whats a nice guy syndrome. You like people that treat you like ****. wtf is wrong with u.

Nice tits, *** and a good personality with a decent-good looking face is like the biggest turn on. Also i have a fetish for girls in glasses but not the nerdy looking type.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I like genuine friendliness and openness to social interaction. A woman who's fairly smart and mature, but not afraid to be silly and have a laugh sometimes. Sense of humor is very important to light up the atmosphere. And faithfulness, too many people are flaky and can't make up their mind. I want someone who likes to go out and do various things. I can't stand boredom, I want to go the movies, cafes, theatres, exhibitions, travel, etc. If they feel the same, we'd probably get along well.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

I seem to be attracted to strong independent women; emotionally mature, calm, composed and in control. I've noticed with past relationships that i cant respect her if she doesn't respect herself, so women with a sense of pride about themselves and there appearance is a major turn on.

And of course i love accents, and especially foreigners. The last girl i was with was Hungarian, she had that fierce eastern europeon look to her eyes that i just lost myself in.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Brains. No, I don't like extra smart guys but he have to have lot of nice stuff for me in his head :b If not, then no deal.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Non-judgmental.
Adventurous.
Good sense of humour.
Intelligent.
Beard.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Qualities:

Introverted
Easy Going
Empathetic
Accepting
Non-judgmental
Positive outlook on life
Caring
Genuine
Mysterious
Etc.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Artistic/creative, sweet, kind, modest, positive


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

i am a sucker for any girl in sweatpants. 



seriously. :|


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It definitely doesn't take more than looks. Men can look at a photo of a girl and be highly attracted to them even if they know nothing about them. I think being artistic / creative can boost the attractiveness of a girl that I'm already attracted to though. Intelligence is also attractive.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Individuality.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Mass.

The greater the mass, the stronger the gravitational pull.


----------



## TruthWithin (Jul 5, 2013)

Someone who is Real (As in down to earth)
Somewhat Innocent (Doesn't go from guy to guy)
Interesting
Plays Video Games
Open to new ideas/things
Doesn't make judgements on everything/everyone
Can see things from multiple perspectives
Easy going


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I am really not sure. All they women I like are very different, but they're never interested. I guess if they're not attracted to me...,I am?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Big booty
Big booty
big booty
big booty































































Big booty


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Individuality.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I tend to swoon over guys who are polite and sweet and go out of their way to help others. Mixed with confidence and intelligence, I'll end up liking a guy like that in a heartbeat. Liking video games is a plus too, as long as it's not just popular FPSs. 

I'll never understand people who are shallow about looks. Attraction is important, yes, but you really limit yourself to a world of potentially wonderful relationships when you dismiss someone just because you deem them not good-looking enough for you. As long as you have good hygiene, are healthy and actually look like you take care of yourself, who cares about physical features that you have no control of?


----------



## Zizi (Jul 12, 2013)

i find thirty year old men attractive they seem mature and must have $$$!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

non-threatening, loner-ish (but don't really want to be loner-ish)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Money and social status.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm a sucker for glasses. <3 I tend to like quiet girls but I want them to be able to open up to me when we are more close (it goes both ways ofc) being a gamer or a anime nerd is a huge plus for me. and rap that up with liking Rock music and I think I have found my soul mate! <3


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I was at the library once and saw this nice looking woman sitting alone and ....doing nothing. Not looking at her phone, not pretending to be busy...just sitting there contently waiting for whatever. That was very attractive. Of course I had no courage to approach!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

And not a single masculine trait was seen that day.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

-Caring
-Intelligent
-Introverted
-Kind
-Sense of humor
-Trustworthy
-Respectful
-Mature but not overly serious


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I used to think that I knew exactly what I found attractive in someone but the truth is I really haven't the slightest clue. I've been attracted to so many different kinds of people that I really can't find any consistencies other than the fact that I'm typically drawn to people who have a kind and caring personality. Everything else is subjective.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

-can talk to animals 
-a big huge heart
-great singing voice
-great big ovaries
-great big fallopian tubes


----------



## thetrutha (Jul 15, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Money and social status.


Oh girl you'd love me then. Maybe we'll come together afterall.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Certain male mannerisms and postures that are causing me to delightfully shiver at the mere thought of right now.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

slim/in shape, can laugh with me about anything, having a vagina, being female, loving animals, empathy.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad said:


> slim/in shape, can laugh with me about anything, having a dick, being male, loving animals, empathy.


I'm your man bebe.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone who is very passionate about pursuing something meaningful. I tend to be partial to creative types, but it isn't a necessity. Although I would never wish it on anyone, I find people who have overcome some form of struggle or mental health issue quite attractive because of their strength and resiliency. Beyond that, it is quite hard to define. I don't find a person attractive unless I connect with them on an emotional and intellectual level.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

A beautiful face.
Submissive voice.
How she carry herself.
Her Attitude.
Her creativity
Intelligent.
Rational thinker
Free thinker/spirit.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been into different kind of men but overall...


Non-threatening, kind of passive or introvert
Hard to know (I am a sucker for feeling special when a shy guy opens up to me, my giant ego)
Smart
Non-judgemental, couldn't give a rat's *** about what others think
Does his own thing, doesn't need to be around people all the time
Physically, the bear type


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh God, I've worked this out down to a tee....bear with me:

Physically:
Short (5"6 to 5"10) 
Dark-haired 
Slim but NOT skinny
Broad shoulders and chest - a triangular shape as this tapers down to their tiny little waist and hips...
No big muscles. At all. Eurgh. Small, healthy looking muscles are fine.

Socially:
Charming and outgoing
Very good with people and well-liked
Genuinely interested in other people
Empathic and compassionate
Non-judgemental

Other personality traits:
Adventurous and playful
Totally unembarrassed and feels no need to conform
Also feels no need to not conform - not a dedicated member of any subculture
Exists to have fun and play
Totally non-judgemental about any activities (just judges on whether or not it sounds like fun), people, everything...
A perpetual optimist 
Very self-assured, self-confident
Loves romance and making memories, but not soppy.
Witty and intelligent
Musical or involvement with the media in general is a plus but not necessary.

This man does not exist, but hey, I can dream :-D I probably need to come up with some flaws to round him off...


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

To be trustworthy and talented.

(Just be yourself... 


F*** off!)


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

Ooo..oooo....I forgot 'a lover of literature'. That's VERY sexy. 

When I first began to be able to speak to people again I decided to do something f*cking crazy and walk up to a guy in a bar. I say a bar, I mean a jazz club. I say a jazz club, I mean a poetry evening that happened to be held in a jazz club. 

This guy walked in and sat down. He wasn't dressed like one of the litterati (all tweed and cardigans). He looked a bit grungy, with taped up shoes, old clothes and bedraggled, unbrushed long hair tied up with a bobble. He was short, slim, good-looking and he sat there looking like he didn't fit in at a poetry night, totally engaged in the literature and not even looking around him. He just emanated the phrase 'I am very self-assured and do not need to fit in (or to not fit in)'.

I ignored the fact that when I asked him what music he liked he said drum n' bass (I was 19 and very judgemental about musical tastes) and went out with him for 18 months. He didn't fit in in any group - he hung around in loads of different cliques - and he was the most well-liked person I've ever met. 

That made me feel acceptable. So that again please, but better (because we split up, obviously!)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Money and social status.


Damn, and here I was collecting cats and hummus.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Damn, and here I was collecting cats and hummus.


Now you know what you need to do to get a geish... A woman.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

mysterioussoul said:


> What characteristics / behaviour / other factors that makes someone attractive to you?


Vulnerability. Enabling. Apprehensive. Like a lost puppy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

She must be extremely obese.
She must be able to eat popcorn and a hotdog at the same time while rubbing her belly and patting her head.
She must fart and cough at the same time.
Her personality must be a mix between Chris Rock and Rosanne.
She must be able to pick up dollar pieces with her toes.
She must be able to smell like a turtle.
She must be able to drive nascar under extreme weather conditions.
She must like taco bell BEFORE 12pm.
She must like ice skating while doing mathematics while reciting egar alan poe at the same time aloud.

Other than that, that's about it.

I'm picky.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i have no idea. i just... think some people are attractive.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I love a man with a big fat *** and all muscular. I'm not that picky to be honest.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Boobies that jiggle,
Booty that wiggles,

Legs that are long,
Looks good in a thong,

Skin that is light,
Smile that is white,

Mind of a pervert,
Habits of an introvert,

Would make me squirm,
Would tickle my worm.

......... Oh! Erm *cough* personality *coughcoughcough*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## versavice (Jul 9, 2013)

I like girls that aren't afraid to be different.
I really like funny girls. Girls not afraid to be witty or goofy. If a girl's personality bares any resemblance to the personality of Aubrey Plaza, Tina Fey, Kristen Wigg, Olivia Munn, or any other girls like that, I'm gunna be interested.
I'm a sucker for a nice pairs of eyes. I always look to see the light behind a girls eyes...sometimes it's brilliant, sometimes it's not...idk why some girls have it and some don't, but I can always feel a connection to the ones that do.
Looks-wise...my ideal would be light skin, dark hair, and she'd have some sort of style (not provocative or goth), but really...I'd be so happy with any girl that cares about me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Corvus Cowl said:


> Boobies that jiggle,
> Booty that wiggles,
> 
> Legs that are long,
> ...


What a beautiful poem!! :cry :clap


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I am content with the girl just looking average:


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

A balance of humor without being an outright douche.. and realness and compassion without being too serious.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Corvus Cowl said:


> Boobies that jiggle,
> Booty that wiggles,
> 
> Legs that are long,
> ...





tbyrfan said:


> What a beautiful poem!! :cry :clap


----------



## dreamersoul (Aug 9, 2013)

I like women who are eccentric, deep thinkers, introverted, passionate, creative, video game players, movie lovers, music lovers or any combination of these. They must be an individual for me to want to be with them


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

sweet
intellectual
verbose
witty
smart
reasonable
liberal
spontaneous
and nice


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

A girl that has hobbies, i love it when i am surprised by some ones unusual/nerdy interest. 

Also when a girl insists on talking to me loads, its so difficult for me to become interested in some one who doesn't seem interested in me.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Hmm... well, I find that a bit of intelligence can go far. So can emotional depth and kindness towards strangers. I also think that humorous people can really draw me into a more playful mood.

If they like videogames, fantasy, anime or just nerdy stuff altogether that is a great turn-on for me. It would also be very nice if they were willing to listen to problems of mine, or if I could help them with their own. Overall connection and so on.

I don't know how to get very specific.


----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

Self-awareness and passion. I like girls who know their values and strengths and have the courage to own up to and live them.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

At first its the physical attraction. Cute face or cute facial features (usually eyes and a cute smile). Dont like really tall women (that are taller than 6 foot). Just someone I can think "wow shes nice".

Then it's about continuing the attraction with the way she acts. Little things like her talking about ex's, what shes done in bed or farting can just kill off that attraction. 

Main things that can boost attraction is being interested in what im saying (1st date I may say about my hobbies, so bonus points if she is interested in some of the same things also). Also if she says shes not much of a clubber anymore (Huge turn off to date a clubber who is out every weekend and every Sunday says they are never drinking again, but they go out and do the same again the following weekend).


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

As long as a woman is Kind, Understanding, Patient and shares similar interests. Then I'm really open to any other aspects of the person. I don't like to say I need X Y Z, because everyone is different, and thats the spice of life.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm going to say *looks *makes the opposite sex attractable to me the most.

_And I feel sorry for anyone who feels sorry for me._

I hate how there is a global paradigm or train of thought out there that strips qualities of beautiful women and compensates the not so beautiful ones with them, claiming the not so beautiful women have more time to develop these qualities. Its a very Western way of thinking. I believe that all women have an innate similar personality if given a proper life and the physical looks differ. Sure maybe beautiful women are less open, harder to keep and trust and insecure but those traits came from other reasons. From too many rejections and enviness, options from the opposite sex and pride. But just imagine the amount of_ confidence_ I would secure if I managed to keep them rather than letting go of my instincts and succumbing down to a more secure _level._

I am tired now as its 3 in the morning but my pride if I control the battle and her fertility = happiness. That is my basic message


----------

